
How Face ID be beaten by a mask - PleaseHelpMe
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4YQRLQVixM
======
PleaseHelpMe
Original article: [http://www.bkav.com/d/top-
news/-/view_content/content/103968...](http://www.bkav.com/d/top-
news/-/view_content/content/103968/face-id-beaten-by-mask-not-an-effective-
security-measure)

